# Is it me or my set up?



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Due to the cold weather, I have set up an inside catch box and have been shooting at 21 feet. My grouping is mostly within 2 to 3 inches at this range but consistantly about 2 inches high and about 1 inch right. I believe that indicates that my form is consistent, stance hold and release. So, the question is does it sound like it could be my band set up, they appear even in length? I am shooting Tex Express bands ,(not suggesting it's the bands themselfs, Tex's bands are excellent) They are set at 7 inches and I am shooting 3/8 steel and lead. No difference in grouping between lead and steel, same spot. Or, could it be something in my grip? It feels consistent from shot to shot but if I am pressuring the forks in one direction or the other I think that could be a problem. I have had my grandson watch my shots and he see's nothing obvious (cant or lean) in my grip. Or could it be my release? I'm guessing that you all are going to say it could be all of the above, hope not, I dont conciously aim, I hold my forks vertical and just look thru them and concentrate on the target. I am guessing that this is probably a problem that others have had and am hoping I might get some insight into a fix. Very frustrating.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Anchor point. Try slightly adjusting your anchor point. It works. It is like sighting in a scope. If you do not want to adjust where you aim then adjust the anchor point.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I was going to suggest your anchor too, you might want to look at your elastic, it might be too long or short on one side?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Have a look at your anchor point, fork length, back tension and release.

*Anchor Point* - I find that my shots go a bit higher if I lower my anchor point. I try to consistently place my thumb joint to the back of my jawbone (base of ear).

*Fork Length* - I find that switching to a frame with a longer fork will cause my POI to go high and to the right. I cant at approx 45 degrees and shoot "Instinctively" (or whatever you call it). It takes a bit of practice to get the POI back where I want it. I think my index finger has become my subconscious coordination point. It's likely a rollover from traditional archery. I don't look at the forks when shooting.

*Back Tension* - Try not to relax your back tension during the shot. Allowing your back muscles to collapse before the shot is gone will often throw the POI. Keep pushing that frame towards your target. Shooting very light bands will sometimes make it difficult to feel your back tension.

*Release* - Make sure you are not plucking your shot (pulling hand to side). Bill Hays has a good video on the forum that shows his drawing hand coming directly backwards after the release. This is an excellent example that reinforces proper form.The frame is pushed forward (not sideways) and drawing hand goes directly backwards (not sideways) after the shot.

I may have totally missed your problem but at least I gave you something to read.









Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, the more I think about it,it's probably is a combo of release and anchor. I am shooting an EPS so fork length is not an issue and bands are Tex Express bands so definately not light. In thinking about it last night, and going over my anchor I believe I am twisting my pouch thumb in under my cheek bone, that may be it. I will shoot some today working on both anchor and release and post back.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Anchor was the problem, somewhere recently I must have changed my pouch grip and position under my jaw bone. I was twisting my thumb in underneath. I am now holding it flush and straight and centering my pattern better. Shot 50 at 21 feet indoors the max range available to me inside. 27 shots inside 2", 38 inside 4" and only one just outside 5". I tried lengthening my draw to my ear on one shot and that went wild low right outside 5". I still have my work cut out for me to improve but now have an indoor trap to work with. 20 Degrees outside now. Think spring. Thanks to all for the input. Thats what makes this forum great. Outside ring in picture is 5"
Philly


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice thread. Yesterday, there was discussion on "pouch twist" at the anchor point and whether or not it effected accuracy. And Thank You Northerner for the very informative lesson!! I've never thought about my back when shooting. I always concentrated on keeping my elbow locked, thinking that a slightly bent elbow would blow any consistency on the target, but now that you mention it, the whole upper back/shoulder girdle comes into play.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

For clarity, by twisting what i meant was not rotationaly, I am in line and parallel to the forks. It was a lateral twist in towards my cheek, I think, causing more tension on one band and causing the high right group centering. Any way, shot 50 balls this morning and kept 44 inside 4 inches and centered. I believe it was also having an effect om my release as well. Wish I had more space in the basement, 7 yards is all I can get. Unusually cold for December here on Long Island and the wind has been non stop for a while now. Can' t wait for spring.
Philly
Philly


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Whats an anchor point?


RecurveMaster said:


> Anchor point. Try slightly adjusting your anchor point. It works. It is like sighting in a scope. If you do not want to adjust where you aim then adjust the anchor point.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Slinging, Anchor point is the spot or position of your pouch hand at full draw. I use a point just under my cheek bone, my right hand thumb knuckle nests just under it with the bands fully drawn. What this dose is helps to maintain a consistant draw length thus, improving accuracy. It varies with each shooter, some do as I do others use the corner of thier mouth and some under the ear. It dosen't matter as long as you are comfortable with it and you are consistant in position from shot to shot.
Philly


----------

